# Help on sucking at holidays less



## Scotty (May 13, 2013)

Mother's Day was yesterday and I found out the night before and since a kid I'd be one to not get anyone anything. Not because I didn't care or had no money.. but because I suck at making decisions up until the point that w/e occasion passes and then I move on to suck at a later date.

I still screw up but am getting better. If you're comfortable with singing songs.. that's like the end all. You can sing songs for gifts and get away without ever spending a dime or making something.

For Christmas I knocked out 5 ladies in my life with $30 worth of awesome handmade soap from this lady on eBay -- her store is "  sundancesoapery " there on eBay. She's super cool.. runs the business out of her kitchen in KY. I got 16 different bars of soap.. cool stuff. My favorite was the one with coffee grounds.

For mother's day.. I left the house at like 3PM figuring I'd be able to go pick some wild flowers.. but ended up discovering a corn field I didn't know existed. Anyways.. went to the farmer's market.. bought $12 worth of flowers.. stuffed the arrangements in beer and soda cans.. bam.. knocked out my mom, aunt and grandmothers.

So .. just a few simple simple gift giving ideas that cost no more than a few bucks. And add a level of thought too instead of just buying a stupid rose for a buck or something.

So if you're like me and end up getting people nothing sometimes.. here's 2 simple ideas that'll feel natural. And of course flowers in a vase or jar work too.. but this was spare of the moment stuff.. and I already had a few cans in my truck and liked the cans a little better.

And of course I can't give flowers in beer cans and soap for ever.. but hey, it'll work for a year.


----------

